# Enhancing luminescent markers - Citizen watch



## Deanster (Sep 2, 2003)

I have a Citizen watch (the Navihawk line, with chronometer and a digital multi-function section) that I like very much. However, it has the worst luminescent patches of any watch I own. After 20 minutes in the dark, the watch is dead dark. My friend's Omega, on the other hand, has a nearly Traser-like glow after a couple hours in the dark. 

So, the question is, what are my options for upgrading the glow paint?

Best of all would be to be able to find a watch smith who could glue on traser tubes, but I realize that this has regulatory problems here in the US. I love my Luminox watches, and it would be fantastic to get this kind of illumination on this watch. 

Next best would be to find some very high-end luminescent paint (perhaps like that used by Omega?) and re-paint the existing patches. 

I'm also open to other solutions - anyone? I really like this watch, and can't find much else that looks as good, is as rugged and reasonably priced, and has both analog hands and multiple digital alarms, so I'd like to keep this watch.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Sep 2, 2003)

Hmmmm......

my Citizen aqualand glows bettr than my Tag Heuer!


----------



## gadgetnut (Sep 2, 2003)

My Citizen Titanium glows real nice.....for about 20 minutes. Then it's kinda pathetic. My next watch will be a Luminox Marine series (hopefully in a week or two).


----------



## revolvergeek (Sep 2, 2003)

Industrial Watch Works will reluminize it with superluminova.


----------



## madecov (Sep 2, 2003)

Yup, do a search on the net. There are various dial refinishing companies that can repaint the lumious material.


----------



## iddibhai (Sep 2, 2003)

omegas have been using a the nicer superluminovas, as do the higher end swiss companies, they really stand out fer shure, and last a long time.


----------



## BobVA (Sep 2, 2003)

I'd second the vote for going with IWW - they've got a good reputation and apparently use top of the line luminous material, in your choice of color. 
I've got a watch in their shop now for bead-blasting and a couple of other little tune-ups.

Your idea about adding Traser tubes isn't so much a regulatory problem as a mechanical one. I seriously doubt there's enough clearance between the hour and the minute hand for a Traser tube to fit. Possibly the same problem would exist with minute hand and the crystal as well. The mods to fix that wouldn't be cheap.

I really liked the old Navihawk I had, but I've got to agree about the luminosity. I didn't even know it was supposed to glow!

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Deanster (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks guys - is Super luminova available to the public? The $80 or so for IWW to do it isn't unreasonable, but I've got a good hand, and it would be great to be able to do a number of items in Super Luminova (OK, so I'm a glow-a-holic!).

I'll probably send this watch off to IWW either way, just to let the pros do it.


----------



## flownosaj (Sep 3, 2003)

Is Super Luminova available? Yes. 
Can you take your watch apart, paint in exacting detail and put it all back together... I can't, so I'd have to pay.

-Jason


----------



## Deanster (Sep 3, 2003)

Does anyone know where one could go about buying super-Luminova? A google search reveals the makers in Switzerland, but no US dealers are specified. 

Nothing on e-bay as well. 

Inquiring minds bent on ruining expensive equipment want to know!


----------



## flownosaj (Sep 3, 2003)

Theglowpro.com had some up for sale on Ebay early last month. Checking his site, I don't see any now.

Keep checking around, it's just a little bit stronger version of green strontium aluminate. It should really be about the same.


-Jason


----------



## Deanster (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks - just FYI, Garret at theglowpro.com says they do not carry Super-luminova at all, and are unfamilar with the product. 

I did order a bunch of the strontium aluminate glow powder, and some chemical glow sticks for the kids, but no Luminova... I'll check out the glow powders and see if I like the glow paint I make from it enough to take a chance on putting it on the watch. 

In the meantime, still looking for a source for Super-Luminova, if anyone has one. Thanks!


----------



## paulr (Sep 11, 2003)

Countycomm has superluminova or something similar to it, I think.


----------



## flownosaj (Sep 11, 2003)

Deanster--let me check around. I may have got something else or it from someone else. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif
....
|
|
....

How about the difference between this 10 hour kind of strontium aluminate from the glow-pro and this 8 hour glow kind? 

-Jason


----------



## Deanster (Sep 13, 2003)

Flownosaj - 

wow - the price difference between the glow-pro and readysetglo is remarkable. I paid $30 for 1oz each of six colors from glow-pro, and the same package is $60 at readysetglo. 

Thanks for steering me right in the first place!


----------



## vcal (Sep 13, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Deanster said:*
Flownosaj - 

wow - the price difference between the glow-pro and readysetglo is remarkable. I paid $30 for 1oz each of six colors from glow-pro, and the same package is $60 at readysetglo. 

Thanks for steering me right in the first place!


[/ QUOTE ]
To simplify: There are (as of right now)
two acceptable grades of stronium Al.
-Readysetglo sells the #40/60 grit-(best)
-glowinc sells the #20/40 grit -almost as good, but 20% dimmer after about 6 hours. www.glowinc.com also sells that #40/60 best grade, as well. As said before, what makes a BIG difference is the quality and skill of application itself. 
I now strongly strongly recommend (especially for experimental purposes) the purchase of the pre-mixed/all ready to go 1/2oz. bottle from glowinc. -$12.US

Trouble is, most sellers do *not* (or cannot) specify the grade you're getting.


Not to worry though, BOTH of the strontium products perform vastly superior to the older, much weaker zinc sulphide.


----------



## Max (Oct 14, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Deanster said:*
Does anyone know where one could go about buying super-Luminova? A google search reveals the makers in Switzerland, but no US dealers are specified. 

Nothing on e-bay as well. 

Inquiring minds bent on ruining expensive equipment want to know! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes! Here it is: Luminous Paste for Hands and Dials


----------



## vcal (Oct 14, 2003)

A very interesting find..
-thanks, Max


----------



## Deanster (Aug 19, 2005)

shameless bump to have two threads about the lousy lume on Navihawks running at once. 

The best answer seems to be - send the watch to Kent Parks for Super-Luminova.


----------



## picard (Aug 19, 2005)

how do you open the watch in order to apply the extra luminous dye ?? that's the million dollar question folks


----------



## bj (Aug 19, 2005)

Very carefully...

I just had mine open replacing the battery. Even though I got it in trade, I'm not sure I'm brave enough to dump out the innards...

While $80 sounds like a lot, considering the time involved and the consequences if I screw it up, it's probably not bad.


----------



## Mike Painter (Aug 20, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*picard said:*
how do you open the watch in order to apply the extra luminous dye ?? that's the million dollar question folks 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's the $1.99 question and the answer is "With a hammer."
The million dollar question is how to do it *and* put it back together again.

On most watches once the back is off the works come out and will expose the face. The cheaper the watch, the easier it is to do but almost all of them are keyed in some way and you have to pay attention when you take it apart.


----------



## ErickThakrar (Aug 20, 2005)

I'd like to do that to mine. But the case is actually one solid unit. It's made from MIM titanium. No case back to take off.


----------



## setherd (Aug 21, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Deanster said:*
shameless bump to have two threads about the lousy lume on Navihawks running at once. 

The best answer seems to be - send the watch to Kent Parks for Super-Luminova. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I just got an email from kent, he finished up watch for me, I can't wait to see it. He uses a combo of white and green super luminova to get a more white affect, the watch is a black dial submariner style Robert. He used orange for the pip on the bezel and painted the second hand tip red /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

he's a good guy, here's his website
http://www.everestwatchworks.com/


----------



## Mike Painter (Aug 21, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*ErickThakrar said:*
I'd like to do that to mine. But the case is actually one solid unit. It's made from MIM titanium. No case back to take off. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Somebody had to put the works in. It could be glued down but I'd bet a whole nickel that something on the front unscrews or pops out.


----------



## ErickThakrar (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes,ofcourse the works were put in and I severely doubt that it was glued in. But I don't have the tools to open it up without screwing it up. 
I may see if IWW can do it one day.


----------



## Merkava (Aug 31, 2005)

You can also DIY or get someone to upgrade your watches with 0.63mm x 2mm Tritium Vials 

_*Merkava*_





Click HERE for Nite Tritium Glowrings
Click HERE for Tritium Vials


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 5, 2005)

The stuff Seiko/Citizen uses ROCKs. It just fades over time


----------



## Nessus (May 31, 2010)

I know this thread is old but Kent Parks just did my Citizen in 2 different colors and it came out amazing! Last night I read it 7 hours after charge, normally after 20 minutes all but the hands were done.


----------

